# KHE (The) Goldie



## GizzZ (20. November 2005)

Hallo ihr da,
Mein Kumpel wollte demnächst auch mit BMX anfangen und hat sich das The Goldie von KHE ausgesucht. Das is das da:





Jetzt hab ich das mal bei Parano und G&S gesucht und nur das Goldie (ohne the) gefunden und das sieht von den Farben her auch ein wenig anders aus. Der Sattel is auch ein anderer aber die Angaben über die Party sind eigentlich identisch. Das is das Goldie ohne The:





Sinn das jetzt die selben Räder?
Und was natürlich viel wichtiger is könnte ich das meinem Kumpel getrost empfehlen? 
Auf mich macht das nen ganz guten Eindruck


----------



## cryptic. (20. November 2005)

vielleicht kannste ja mal partylisten posten...

so vom optischem fallen schon ein paar abweichungen auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (20. November 2005)

Das obere Rad ist, IMHO, noch die 2005er Ausgabe. Das untere Rad sollte das 2006er Model sein.

Goldie @ BBS


----------



## GizzZ (20. November 2005)

kk vielen Dank


----------



## sidekicker (20. November 2005)

jaa wen s umbedingt ein KHE sein soll dan würde ich aber des untere da nehmen (aber des kb sieht schon verdammt komisch aus !)  ^^


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (20. November 2005)

ja die 2005 er version (obere) gab es bis vor ca 1 woche bei bigboysports noch aber jetzt au nimmer. das untere hat halt keine vorderradbremse und keine PEGS, sonst isses denke ich gut, ansonsten kann er auch noch das Derrick von g s kaufen is im angebot 269 anstatt 349


----------



## sidekicker (20. November 2005)

vr brämse braucht man nicht !!!


----------



## GizzZ (20. November 2005)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> ja die 2005 er version (obere) gab es bis vor ca 1 woche bei bigboysports noch aber jetzt au nimmer. das untere hat halt keine vorderradbremse und keine PEGS, sonst isses denke ich gut, ansonsten kann er auch noch das Derrick von g s kaufen is im angebot 269 anstatt 349


Natürlich hat das ne VR Bremse und Pegs. Bei G&S steht das! Aber ich wir wollten am Dienstag warscheinlich eh zu dem KHE Lager hier gehen, da wir ja in KA wohnen und da werden wirs ja sehen. 



			
				sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> vr br*e*mse braucht man nicht !!!


Er will aber eine und nur weil du keine brauchst heisst das nicht, dass sonst niemand eine will/braucht.


----------



## eKual (20. November 2005)

ich halte  persönlich nix von khe irgentwie


----------



## Renegado (20. November 2005)

@eKual: Bist du je eins gefahren? KHE ist ne gute Firma!


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (20. November 2005)

ich will jetzt auch mal khe probieren, steige eben ein.

Das khe goldie 2006 hat KEINE vr Bremse!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (20. November 2005)

jedes hat ne vr-bremse aba halt ne caliper - quasi müll


----------



## GizzZ (20. November 2005)

G&S BMX schrieb:
			
		

> KHE Bike Goldie =2006=
> 
> 20" Oberrohr, mit neuen F-Set Rotorsystem, Rahmen und Gabel aus Cro-Mo Stahl, Dirt Lenker 2-teilig, 3-teilige aus Cro-Mo Stahl, Sattel gepolstert, U-Brake vorne und hinten, Pegs vorne und hinten, 48H Laufräder mit 14mm Achsen vorne und hinten. Farbe grau. Innerhalb von Deutschland versenden wir jedes Komplettrad portofrei.



Kannst du nicht lesen Illusion? Aber extra für dich geh ich nächste Woche mit meinem Kumpel zu KHE und frag nach


----------



## jimbim (20. November 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du nicht lesen Illusion? Aber extra für dich geh ich nächste Woche mit meinem Kumpel zu KHE und frag nach


hmmm doch ne u-brake ... naja gute nacht!


----------



## jensen (16. Januar 2006)

tach!wie ist das jetzt,taugt das rad was oder wie?soll für meinen 9jährigen neffen ca.145cm gross/klein sein!natürlich will ich das auch mal bewegen mit 80 kg.gruss jens


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (16. Januar 2006)

Also da es ja gerade um ein Khe in der Preisklasse um 350 Euro geht wollte ich mal meine Geschichte vom KHE Derrick (2005) erzÃ¤hlen: Der Normalpreis lag bei meinem Kaufdatum um 350 Euro ich hatte es wie oben genannt fuer 269 bekommen. Ich hatte mich super gefreut auf mein erstes bmX, bestellt und 2-3 Tage spÃ¤ter kam es dann auch. So erstmal zusammengebaut. Beim Zusammenbauen habe ich gemerktdass ein Achter vorne drin war und hinten lief der Reifen unrund auf der Felge. Bei g&s angerufen und zurÃ¼ckgeschickt. Als ich es wiederbekommen hatte (g&s wollte den Achter rausmachen) hatte das Vorderrad WIEDER einen Achter und hinten lief der Reifen unrund also wieder angerufen. G&S meinte, dass sie den Achter auf den zehntel Millimeter rausgemacht hÃ¤tten und dass es sich bei dem Fahrrad um BilligqualitÃ¤t handle (wÃ¶rtlich: ein Fahrrad von dieser QualitÃ¤t kriegt nunmal schnell einen Achter). Von dem Moment war MIR klar dass mein nÃ¤chstes BMX kein KHE mehr sein wird da nur noch das Goldie und die anderen, preislich um 800 â¬ liegenden, modelle in frage kamen. 

Ich will hiermit nicht behaupten dass KHE eine schlechte Firma ist.


Ich will nur sagen dass ich mit einem anderen Bike in dieser Preisklasse schlechte erfahrung gemacht hatte.... Meiner Meinung wird das Goldie keine bessere quali haben.

Ein weiteres Kontra : es ist nicht gerade leicht und fuer Kinder sollte man ein leichtes bike kaufen.

Zuguter letzt habe ich ein Eastern Bikes Element gekauft und bin damit sehr zufrieden!!


----------



## King Jens one (19. Januar 2006)

Also ick persönlich find dit KHE häßlich. Dit Steuerrohr ist so dick wie nen Cola Dosen Rohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (19. Januar 2006)

da spricht der fachmann!


----------



## alöx (20. Januar 2006)

Hui es gibt Cola Dosen Rohre? was fürn dummfug....


----------



## Flatpro (20. Januar 2006)

is doch alles schwachfug hier!


----------



## alöx (20. Januar 2006)

kann man so nicht sagen. Zwischendurch war es Sinnfug.


----------



## King Jens one (20. Januar 2006)

so toll ist dit goldie nicht. Dit Rotorsystem im Steuerrohr ist nicht so dit wahre! Steuersatz fängt sehr schnell an zu knacken und die Teile halten nicht wirklich viel aus. Ick kann dit behaupten weil nen Kumpel von mir nur Probleme mit dem Goldie hat. Und das mit dem Steuerrohr ist ansichtssache!


----------



## Renegado (20. Januar 2006)

Gibt es Räder für 270 die keine probleme nach einer Zeit machen? Sogar eins für über 1000 macht gelegentlich Probleme! Und nur weil G&S so fies / zu doof ist und das achter ned raus macht / machen kann , heisst es gleich KHE ist dran Schuld? Kurzzeitig dachte ich das Firmen 8er rausschicken , wo ich das von dir laß! eigentlich doof , weil ich wollt mir gerade neue Laufräder bestelln! Naja was solls ich geh jetz ma mein 1000 euro rat fahren... ma sehen obs Probleme macht!

PS: Kaufs einfach verdammt, ich hab mitm Felt angefangen!


----------



## rex_sl (21. Januar 2006)

tja wenn man ein fahrrad im originalkarton kauft, dann is da nix zusammengebaut und auch kein 8ter rausgemacht. 

du hast nur glück gehabt das der shop so lieb war und sich gedacht hat, lieber 2 mal rumschicken als dauern generve von sonem hirni


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (21. Januar 2006)

eh HALLO?

Der achter war anscheinend drau´ßen aber warscheinlich ist er durch den transport wieder reingekommen und das bischen transport kann kein 8er reinmachen. Die Laufräder waren so gut gepolstert das ding war danach so prall.


----------



## Renegado (21. Januar 2006)

Du sagst es doch selber, das bisschen Transport kann kein 8er rein machen!Woher kommt es blos , wenn G&S es gerade erst neu entachtet hat? Hexerei sag ich dir!


----------

